# accessory power for deck not working



## chrisfromalbany (Dec 3, 2011)

06' Saturn Ion

Wondering what my options are if accessory wire in the car for the aftermarket deck isn't working. I checked the fuse and that still in tact. The 12V cont. power is still working. There is an 12V lighter outlet but it is on even when car is off. I wondering what next options are and if I need to go around the accessory wire to get this from some other place. 











Figure if I had to I go through igition switch for this 12V power..
http://moontaj.com/passlock


----------



## chrisfromalbany (Dec 3, 2011)

any ideas..


----------



## stefenboy (Sep 26, 2007)

So... Just to make sure I got this right... So you are trying to say tht the car's factory harness is not giving power to the acc wire. I would test it with a voltage meter and if it's still no good then you might be able to tap into the heater/fan control unit harness to share that signal wire...


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

So if the car is NOT giving the 12 volts to the car when the key is turnd on then you have a blown fuse. 
Even if the fuses you checked are all good theres always another fuse that blows. 
Sometimes its interior lights that blow a fuse when this wire is accidently grounded. If you dont find the problem, in about a month r 2 you will cause you will realize something wont come on, Either a small interior light. A trunk light, something.
DONT use the heater power wires cause that could turn into a serious problem if you short that out.
Use the antenna power power wire. It comes on only when the key is turned on. 
You can also use this for an amps remote turn on.
Best thing to do is get a cheap volt meter and test the wires before you end up making a bigger mess.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

It's an 06 Saturn (read, GM), does it actually have an acc at the radio?? Might want to check and see if it's a LAN car or something similar and might require an interface.


Sent from my iPhone


----------

